# Special thanks to.....



## Amok (14 Août 2003)

... la belle époque.....


paris XIII eme. Une AES qui n'en est pas une....


----------



## bengilli (14 Août 2003)

Sont présents quelques anciens qui renouent avec une certaine idée de ce haut lieu de discussions... Qui sont ils ?

Mais parmis eux s'est glissé un individu singulier, pour ne pas dire profane, mais qui ne démérite pas...


----------



## bengilli (14 Août 2003)

Ouais... Voilà quoi, on est là


----------



## Api (14 Août 2003)

Euh... en fait c'était Api, mais IE était resté scotché sur l'ID de Bengilli. Bon, il est tard.


----------



## jeanba3000 (14 Août 2003)

[mode capello]
bon d'abord on écrit XIIIe
[/mode capello]

J'en avais marre de travailler
Et de perdre mon temps
A faire des boulots mal payés
Avec des gens très emmerdants,
Je cherchais la combine,
Et c'est pas facile,
De se tirer de l'usine
Pour partir dans les îles.
Je me creusais le ciboulot.
J'étais comme tous les gens,
Allergique au boulot,
Mais pas allergique à l'argent.
Je ne connais qu'une façon
De se tirer sous les tropiques
Quand on est petit, laid
Et qu'on a pas de fric.

ASSEDIC...
Je t'écrirai de temps en temps,
Toi tu m'enverras mon virement
Directement,
Tout là-bas, dans mon île
ASSEDIC
Avec ton amie RMI
Vous serez mes deux meilleurs amies
Ce sera dément.

L'Agence Nationale Pour l'Emploi
M'écrit de France.
Ils veulent à peine au bout d'un mois
Me gâcher mes jolies vacances,
En m'envoyant chez "Prisunic"
Décharger des camions.
Avec ma copine ASSEDIC,
Evidemment on a dit non
Je veux que ça dure toute la vie,
Que chaque jour soit férié.
Un jour, je recevrai l'avis
De fin de droit dans mon courrier
Mais faudra me payer cher
Pour retourner au carnaval
Du R.E.R
Et du Leclerc de Bougival

ASSEDIC...
Je t'écrirai de temps en temps,
Toi tu m'enverras mon virement
Directement,
Tout là-bas, dans mon île
ASSEDIC
Enfin ma place au soleil,
A moi les ciels vermeils
Et les beaux voyages...
M'en priver ce serait dommage.
ASSEDIC
Tu seras ma petite maman,
La Maman de tous les gens
Qui n'ont pas d'argent.

(Pas beaucoup... pas beaucoup...)


----------



## Anonyme (14 Août 2003)

L'anneau se met à l'annulaire
Après le baiser des aveux
Ce que nos lèvres murmurèrent
Est dans l'anneau des annulaires
Mets des roses dans tes cheveux.

*Guillaume Apollinaire*


----------



## alèm (14 Août 2003)

Ca c'est une rudement chouette soirée à laquelle j'aurais bien aimé été... être aussi peut être...


----------



## bengilli (14 Août 2003)

Ben oui alem c'est très sympa, on a terminé le Mei Kuei Lu Chiew et Amok a ressorti une bouteille de pastis des abbysses de son placard à alcool... vous en mesurerez sans doute les effets à la suite de ce thread


----------



## Amok (14 Août 2003)

Merde à celui qui lira.....


----------



## jeanba3000 (14 Août 2003)

A base de kaoliang Golden Star à laquelle a été ajoutée l'essence de roses fraïches d'une variété renommée et du sucre candi. C'est une boisson très agréable et rafraîchissante en toutes saisons. Elle est également recommandée comme ingrédient pour ma préparation des viandes salées de haute qualité et pour autres emplois culinaires.

MEI KUEI LU CHIEW
BOISSON SPIRITUEUSE
ing. alcool de sorgho et ris, eau
extrait de rose, sucre
mise en bouteille en
degré 54 % vol
contenance 500cc
produit de chine
importé par Paris store SA


----------



## Anonyme (14 Août 2003)

Votrre âme est un paysage choisi
Que vont charmant masque et bergamasques
Jouant du luth et dansant et transi et quasi
Tristes sous leurs déguisements fantasques

Tout en jouant sur leur mode mineur
L'amour vainqueur et la vie opportune
Ils n'ont pas l'air de croire à leur bonheur
Et leur chanson se mèle au claire de lune

Au calme clair de lune triste et beau
Qui fait rêver les oiseaux dans les arbres
Et sangloter d'extase les jets d'eau
Les grands jets d'eau sveltes parmi les marbres.


----------



## bengilli (14 Août 2003)

On sait même pas qui a écrit ça... y'a rien, pas de références, pas l'éditeur, rien... On sait même pas si c'est lui qui l'a inventé ou c'est torpillé sur Google... Pas classe...

Il est hors de ma portée, de l'autre coté des bouteilles de Ricard ® et de Mei Kiew Lei Chiew, mais je vais tenter de surveiller tout ça


----------



## Amok (14 Août 2003)

Hein?

Bon, Doc Evil, (Invité), Api, Bengllli, jeanbea, et surtout, l'Amok* sont les fenêtres ouvertes, matant le thermometre qui frise l'horreur...

Faites pas chier, on discute ciné, musique et amour, toutes ces choses que...

* On se prosterne, svp.


----------



## Amok (14 Août 2003)

On parle aussi d'autres choses mais je sauvegarde ma vie privée....


----------



## bengilli (14 Août 2003)

Décidemment les logins merdent c'etait moi avant.... enfin on s'en fout

Amok est toujours là, en train de vanter les mérites de son iSight qu'il a même pas payée, Api récupère de ses dures journées, JeanBa écluse et Doc... gerbe


----------



## Le Gognol (14 Août 2003)

'

Vous êtes où que je vous attrape ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'+


----------



## jeanba3000 (14 Août 2003)

sarah connor ?


----------



## jeanba3000 (14 Août 2003)

hastalavista bayebi


----------



## Foguenne (14 Août 2003)

Ya des survivants ?


----------



## macinside (14 Août 2003)

jeanba3000 a dit:
			
		

> A base de kaoliang Golden Star à laquelle a été ajoutée l'essence de roses fraïches d'une variété renommée et du sucre candi. C'est une boisson très agréable et rafraîchissante en toutes saisons. Elle est également recommandée comme ingrédient pour ma préparation des viandes salées de haute qualité et pour autres emplois culinaires.
> 
> MEI KUEI LU CHIEW
> BOISSON SPIRITUEUSE
> ...



1 pour moi


----------



## macinside (14 Août 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Ya des survivants ?



oui on dirait


----------



## KARL40 (14 Août 2003)

jeanba3000 a dit:
			
		

> Pour retourner au carnaval
> Du R.E.R
> Et du Leclerc de Bougival



J'aime beaucoup  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Par contre, il n'y a pas de Leclerc à Bougival


----------



## Amok (14 Août 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Ya des survivants ?



Oh la la.... la barre!


----------



## Foguenne (14 Août 2003)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Oh la la.... la barre!



Vous avez du bien vous amusez.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Il n'y a pas quelques photos qui trainent ?
Je sais, je suis trop curieux.


----------



## Amok (14 Août 2003)

Pour être franc, j'ai fait UNE photo, mais en argentique, donc pas dispo immédiatement. De plus, vu notre état, je ne suis pas sûr que nous soyons reconnaissables 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Fin de la soirée mayday pour Doc Evil qui a oublié Apolinaire, beaudelaire et tous les autres grands anciens en "aire", préférant visiblement gerber dans la caniveau tel Gavroche ("J'ai les boyaux en U, c'est la faute au mei Kwei Lu"). Jibi en a profité pour casser quelques verres en jurant qu'ils étaient comme ca avant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, Bengilli, le regard oxydé jonglait avec les molettes des iPod's. En fait, je crois me souvenir qu'il n'y a qu'Api qui soit restée sobre et qui a drivé tout le monde pour le retour! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




NEWS-AP- 10:52
DocEvil a ouvert un oeil, donc le canard est toujours vivant, ce qui semble prouver une constitution bien plus robuste qu'un être humain ordinaire! Hormis quelques "heurg" sonores lorsque j'ai émis l'idée d'un petit dej,il semble en état de marche!  Je vais de ce pas le recup a son hôtel, lui rendre ses lunettes et le driver dans Paname. Heurg.


----------



## tomtom (14 Août 2003)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Oh la la.... la barre!



Vantard


----------



## Amok (14 Août 2003)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> Vantard



C'est donc pour ca que j'ai mal entre les deux yeux!


----------



## Foguenne (14 Août 2003)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Fin de la soirée mayday pour Doc Evil qui a oublié Apolinaire, beaudelaire et tous les autres grands anciens en "aire", préférant visiblement gerber dans la caniveau tel Gavroche



Héhé, sacré Doc dommage qu'il se soit pas lancé dans un thread dont il a le secret à ce moment de "déconnection", on aurait bien ri.
Essayes de poster la photo un de ces jours Amok.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Août 2003)

Je m'élève avec la dernière force (c'est-à-dire la dernière qui me reste) contre les allégations mensongères du susnommé Amok. Je tiens à rassurer mes fans, ma famille : je vais bien.
J'ai été entraîné, bien malgré moi, dans une sombre aventure sur laquelle je m'engage à apporter ultérieurement (faut pas déconner non plus, je décuve moi !) toute la lumière.

Quoiqu'il en soit, excellente soirée, excellents amis et je confirme ce que j'ai déjà eu l'occasion de dire par ailleurs : j'aime Paris au mois d'août.


----------



## jeanba3000 (14 Août 2003)

comme je le disais dans un autre sujet, le matin je dors !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










désolé, la fin du monde est reportée à une date ultérieure. même pas besoin de mon pote spégic, même pas mal !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















ass ta lave ist abeille bi


----------



## Foguenne (15 Août 2003)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Je tiens à rassurer mes fans, ma famille : je vais bien.



Héhé, à 14h44, il était temps.


----------



## nato kino (15 Août 2003)

Pauvre France...!!


----------



## bengilli (15 Août 2003)

Back to Bordeaux... Quelques sepia a la plancha achetées sur la route au Dos Hermanos vont peut être me remettre le bide en place - mais comment avons nous pu nous risquer sur le bizarre ??? - et me redonner un gout d'Espagne ou je vais passer quelques jours 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Vous serez sans doute ravis d'apprendre que je me suis levé trop tard pour ma répétition de ce matin, et que j'ai du traverser les oeuvres de Berio et Prokofiev en "mode discret"... Mais pas de regrets, le jeu en vallait la chandelle


----------



## Anonyme (15 Août 2003)

Bien. Maintenant que me voilà revenu auprès de mes chères collines béarnaises, enfin délivré de l'influence néfastes d'anciennes gloires de ces forums, j'estime, chers amis posteurs, que vous avez droit à la vérité vraie, entière et nue, sur les déplorables événements de la nuit dernière.

Je m'interroge encore sur les raisons qui m'ont conduit à rejoindre, le temps d'une soirée, le groupe opaque de débauchés dont on trouvera plus haut la liste exhaustive. Toujours est-il qu'alors que la soirée filait un cours paisible, je fus soudain violemment saisi par la nuque, un entonoir enfoncé dans le gosier, tout entier à la merci de la bande hystérique des susnommés dont l'un me tenait donc la tête tandis qu'un second s'occupait de mes mains et qu'api entamait une danse tribale aux allures de vaudou orientaliste. J'entends encore la voix de bengilli, terrible, hurler comme un damné : « Putain, Jibi, tiens l'entonoir correctement, t'en fous partout. » J'en frémis. C'est ainsi, à mon corps défendant, que je me retrouvai à terminer la soirée dans un tête à tête déchirant avec le sanibroyeur du locataire des lieux.

On le voit, amis posteurs, ma déchéance n'est due qu'à l'acharnement de mes bizuteurs, alliés pour l'occasion avec un stock d'alcools de provenance douteuse et vraisemblablement frelatés. Je suis l'agneau sacrifié d'un rituel barbare qu'il m'a semblé temps de percer à jour. Je ne voudrais pas que d'autres âmes innocentes qui croiseraient sur leur route les sinistres personnages en question subissent le même sort.

Newbie, mon ami, mon frère, méfie-toi ! Ils sont parmi nous. Ils sont nous. Que ma mésaventure te serve de leçon et tâche d'éviter tous les alcools chinois.... Heurg. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_Merci à l'Amok, bengilli, api et jeanba pour cette belle soirée. Ah, les salauds !_


----------



## Foguenne (15 Août 2003)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> ... et qu'api entamait une danse tribale aux allures de vaudou orientaliste.
> ...



Ca devait être sympa. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Je vous envoie un Ixus la prochaine fois.


----------



## Amok (15 Août 2003)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> l'un me tenait donc la tête tandis qu'un second s'occupait de mes mains et qu'api entamait une danse tribale aux allures de vaudou orientaliste. J'entends encore la voix de bengilli, terrible, hurler comme un damné : « Putain, Jibi, tiens l'entonoir correctement, t'en fous partout. »



Euh... C'est moi qui dansait, doc....


----------



## Anonyme (15 Août 2003)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Euh... C'est moi qui dansait, doc....



C'est très possible. Mais permets-moi de te faire remarquer qu'avec un entonoir dans la gueule, on ne voit plus grand chose !


----------



## Amok (19 Août 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Ca devait être sympa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tiens, en parlant de ca: tu viens avec combien de copines à l'AE?! Il me semble qu'un groupe d'aide (du corps médical) aux débauchés, délégué par le royaume de Belgique  peut être considéré comme une assistance à personnes en danger, donc obligatoire aux yeux de la loi!


----------



## Foguenne (19 Août 2003)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, en parlant de ca: tu viens avec combien de copines à l'AE?! Il me semble qu'un groupe d'aide (du corps médical) aux débauchés, délégué par le royaume de Belgique  peut être considéré comme une assistance à personnes en danger, donc obligatoire aux yeux de la loi!



Tu as parfaitement raison.
En ces temps troublé pour le monde médicale français, il me semble indispensable qu'un groupe médicale nous accompagne pour cette mission humanibière.
Je vais donc essayer de recruter du monde pour l'AE.
Le Dr Carole, fraichement diplomée en chirurgie plastique et spécialiste de la mobilisation des corps hyperthermiques me semble faire parfaitement l'affaire.




Il n'est pas impossible qu'elle passe à l'AE le samedi mais bon, c'est à l'AES du vendredi qu'elle sera indispensable avec son iBook 12'. 
 Chouette, faut justement que je la bip. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  parfois je me dis que je fais le plus beau métier du monde, je vous rassure, ça ne dure jamais longtemps.


----------



## Amok (19 Août 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Le Dr Carole,  spécialiste de la mobilisation des corps hyperthermiques me semble faire parfaitement l'affaire.



Et comment fait-on pour devenir hyperthermique? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> mission humanibière.



Entre autres. Nous aurons également besoin de spécialistes en traitements post-traumatiques Mei Kwei Lusiens, Ricardiens, Bordeausiens. Et j'en oublie certainement...


----------



## alèm (19 Août 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Tu as parfaitement raison.
> En ces temps troublé pour le monde médicale français, il me semble indispensable qu'un groupe médicale nous accompagne pour cette mission humanibière.
> Je vais donc essayer de recruter du monde pour l'AE.
> Le Dr Carole, fraichement diplomée en chirurgie plastique et spécialiste de la mobilisation des corps hyperthermiques me semble faire parfaitement l'affaire.
> ...



elle devait pas déja venir l'an dernier à l'AES Belge ???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Alleï Carole, nous fais pas languir, mackie a besoin de toi !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (moi aussi d'avance, je suis déja en hyperthermie en plein centre de Toulon et sur ces magnifiques petites baies !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 )

ya pas des TGV Liège-Toulon ??


----------



## nato kino (19 Août 2003)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Bien. Maintenant que me voilà revenu auprès de mes chères collines béarnaises, enfin délivré de l'influence néfastes d'anciennes gloires de ces forums, j'estime, chers amis posteurs, que vous avez droit à la vérité vraie, entière et nue, sur les déplorables événements de la nuit dernière.
> 
> Je m'interroge encore sur les raisons qui m'ont conduit à rejoindre, le temps d'une soirée, le groupe opaque de débauchés dont on trouvera plus haut la liste exhaustive. Toujours est-il qu'alors que la soirée filait un cours paisible, je fus soudain violemment saisi par la nuque, un entonoir enfoncé dans le gosier, tout entier à la merci de la bande hystérique des susnommés dont l'un me tenait donc la tête tandis qu'un second s'occupait de mes mains et qu'api entamait une danse tribale aux allures de vaudou orientaliste. J'entends encore la voix de bengilli, terrible, hurler comme un damné : « Putain, Jibi, tiens l'entonoir correctement, t'en fous partout. » J'en frémis. C'est ainsi, à mon corps défendant, que je me retrouvai à terminer la soirée dans un tête à tête déchirant avec le sanibroyeur du locataire des lieux.
> 
> ...




Au moins, tu as échappé au touché rectale...!!


----------



## krystof (19 Août 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Au moins, tu as échappé au touché rectale...!!



C'est ce qui explique ta démarche titubante de la dernière fois


----------



## Amok (19 Août 2003)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Je m'interroge encore sur les raisons qui m'ont conduit à rejoindre, le temps d'une soirée, le groupe opaque de débauchés dont on trouvera plus haut la liste exhaustive.



Bah la débauche, justement, non?!


----------



## Foguenne (19 Août 2003)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> elle devait pas déja venir l'an dernier à l'AES Belge ???



Si mais elle est toujours suriBookée.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Au moins, tu as échappé au touché rectale...!!



Alors, nato, on se prend pour mackie ?
C'est touch*er* recta*l*. On se sort les doigts du cul pour taper... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				M. le Premier ministre a dit:
			
		

> Bah la débauche, justement, non?!


Oui.


----------



## nato kino (19 Août 2003)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Alors, nato, on se prend pour mackie ?
> C'est toucher rectal. On se sort les doigts du cul pour taper...



parce que tu crois qu'on se soucie encore de l'orthographe dans ces moments là ?!


----------



## Foguenne (19 Août 2003)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Entre autres. Nous aurons également besoin de spécialistes en traitements post-traumatiques Mei Kwei Lusiens, Ricardiens, Bordeausiens. Et j'en oublie certainement...



Une blonde ça ira ?


----------



## Amok (20 Août 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Une blonde ça ira ?



Euh... Ne le prends pas mal, mais non!


----------



## sesame (20 Août 2003)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Oui.



Il y a des amateurs on dirait...

C'est pas tout de l'écrire, faut pratiquer des fois.


----------



## macinside (20 Août 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Si mais elle est toujours suriBookée.



rappel les prochaines éditions sont le 04/10 et 06/12


----------



## Amok (20 Août 2003)

sesame a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas tout de l'écrire, faut pratiquer des fois.



Parfait. Un candidat se présente devant nous. Son nom: Sésame, qui nous vient de Toulouse, la ville rose....


----------



## sesame (20 Août 2003)

et oui..rose...


----------



## Amok (20 Août 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> rappel les prochaines éditions sont le 04/10 et 06/12



Rêve quand même pas trop Mackie!


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2003)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Parfait. Un candidat se présente devant nous. Son nom: Sésame, qui nous vient de Toulouse, la ville rose....



Euh, Sésame... Y'a pas une ouverture ?


----------



## sesame (20 Août 2003)

Faut voir...

Faut montrer patte blanche d'abord


----------



## Foguenne (20 Août 2003)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Euh, Sésame... Y'a pas une ouverture ?



Héhé, mdr.


----------



## Amok (20 Août 2003)

Grande gueule comme ca, il doit être coincé de la serrure... Laisse tomber, doc!


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2003)

sesame a dit:
			
		

> Faut montrer patte blanche d'abord



Et autre chose qu'une patte dans les tons de rose, ça t'irait ?


----------



## sesame (20 Août 2003)

Pourquoi serais je "coincé de la serrure" ???

Au contraire, au contraire.

QUel est l'objet rose auquel tu penses ???


----------



## Amok (20 Août 2003)

sesame a dit:
			
		

> QUel est l'objet rose auquel tu penses ???



Ca se prend dans la main? On peut en mettre un sur sa cheminé?


----------



## Amok (20 Août 2003)

Tout le monde sait-il l'utiliser? Y en a t-il dans le métro? Cela se mange t-il? Peut-on l'oublier en repartant?


----------



## sesame (20 Août 2003)

Ou peut être peut le faire cuire ?

C'est gros ?

De forme oblongue ou plutôt prismatique ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2003)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ca se prend dans la main? On peut en mettre un sur sa cheminé?



Oui et oui (à condition d'avoir une certaine souplesse et une grande cheminée).


----------



## Amok (20 Août 2003)

sesame a dit:
			
		

> Ou peut être peut le faire cuire ?
> 
> C'est gros ?
> 
> De forme oblongue ou plutôt prismatique ?



C'est plutôt de forme oblongue, mais certaines te diront qu'en le manipulant elles ont vu toutes les couleurs de l'arc en ciel, alors... prismatique aussi.


----------



## sesame (20 Août 2003)

Des fois il vaut mieux utiliser les objets plutôt que de les laisser décorer.

Parce que trés vite, on meurt et aprés on regrette certainement...


----------



## Foguenne (20 Août 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> rappel les prochaines éditions sont le 04/10 et 06/12



Spécial dédicasse pour Macki...


----------



## Amok (20 Août 2003)

Paul, il faut qu'on parle!


----------



## Amok (20 Août 2003)

Donc, je répète: "Rêve quand même pas trop Mackie", même si sa main gauche est vierge de toute aliance!


----------



## sesame (20 Août 2003)

C'est qui cette petite, elle a de l'avenir !

Devrait faire du cinéma, je veux bien m'occuper de sa carrière éventuellement...

Bon, évidement au début faudra faire des sacrifices...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2003)

sesame a dit:
			
		

> Bon, évidement au début faudra faire des sacrifices...



Allons, allons... Tu te fais du mal. Personne n'est repoussant à ce point.


----------



## Foguenne (20 Août 2003)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Paul, il faut qu'on parle!



Fin septembre, elle quitte Luxembourg pour Paris où elle va se perfectionner pendant 6 mois.
Comme je m'occupais de ses sauvergardes, mise à jours, présentations,... il faudra qu'elle trouve un remplaçant.
Je m'occupe du recrutement.


----------



## Amok (20 Août 2003)

Réponse à sésame

Quand on a ton nombre de posts au compteur, on ne parle pas de la fiancée de Mackie (même si elle ne le sait pas encore!) en ces termes libidineux. Excuses immédiates.


----------



## Foguenne (20 Août 2003)

sesame a dit:
			
		

> je veux bien m'occuper de sa carrière éventuellement...
> Bon, évidement au début faudra faire des sacrifices...



Elle se débrouille très bien toute seule, elle vient de terminer  sa spécialité en chirurgie plastique donc les sacrifices, elle connaît.


----------



## sesame (20 Août 2003)

Ok, ok, je m'excuse !!!

Même si je ne connais pas ce mackie, et que l'expérience prouve que la majorité de mes contemporains sont plus petits et chétifs que moi...mais bon...dans le doute.


----------



## Amok (20 Août 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Fin septembre, elle quitte Luxembourg pour Paris où elle va se perfectionner pendant 6 mois.
> Comme je m'occupais de ses sauvergardes, mise à jours, présentations,... il faudra qu'elle trouve un remplaçant.
> Je m'occupe du recrutement.



Bien, bien. Qui dit perfectionnement dit l'Amok. Messieurs, les jeux sont faits!


----------



## sesame (20 Août 2003)

N'oubliez quand même pas de lui demander avant...ça se fait...

Et si elle veut vraiment percer, qu'elle vienne me voir, je connais personnellement John B root et Fred Copula...


----------



## Amok (20 Août 2003)

Je tiens ici a déclarer haut et fort que ce paul Foguenne est un vrai prince! A peine le virement bancaire effectué sur son compte luxembourgeois, je recevais par mail une fiche descriptive des plus précises. Goûts culinaires, précédentes aventures, raisons des séparations, tendances horizontales, et autres détails croustillants que je me reserve vu le montant du virement.

Du professionalisme dont nombre ici devraient s'inspirer. Bravo l'artiste.

Mackie, je suis désolé! Je t'acheterais un tapis de souris a l'AES pour me faire pardonner....


----------



## Foguenne (20 Août 2003)

Le client est roi.


----------



## Amok (20 Août 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Le client est roi.



Et vous en êtes un autre, cher ami. Notre premier enfant s'appelera "paul"! (si, si, j'insiste!)


----------



## sesame (20 Août 2003)

Paul Unetourtel ???


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2003)

sesame a dit:
			
		

> Paul Unetourtel ???



Béotien...


----------



## Amok (20 Août 2003)

sesame a dit:
			
		

> Paul Unetourtel ???




Petit joueur!


----------



## sesame (20 Août 2003)

et alors ?


----------



## krystof (20 Août 2003)

sesame a dit:
			
		

> et alors ?



Rien.
Le néant.
C'est ce qu'on sait encore faire de mieux ici.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Le néant.
> C'est ce qu'on sait encore faire de mieux ici.



N'oublie pas que c'est du néant qu'un jour a jailli la lumière.
Voilà une pensée réconfortante.


----------



## krystof (20 Août 2003)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> N'oublie pas que c'est du néant qu'un jour a jailli la lumière.
> Voilà une pensée réconfortante.



Il y a longtemps que j'ai fait mon deuil de l'espoir.

Richard, si tu nous r'gardes.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2003)

Il m'aura donc fallu près de dix mois pour écrire un peu plus de cinq cents messages. On sait le peu de crédit que j'apporte à ce décompte : j'ai, dans ces dernières vingt-quatre heures, montré comme il était facile de « faire grimper » le compteur, et je ne vois donc là rien qui soit digne d'être célébré.
Je profite néanmoins de ce thread au titre bienvenu pour adresser quelques remerciements. À celles et ceux qui m'ont soutenu pendant ces longs mois, à ceux-là qui ont partagé leur émotion au détour de conversations anodines, à ceux qui m'ont donné leur amitié, à ceux qui ont deviné un peu de ce qui se cache derrière ma terrible arrogance, à ceux qui m'ont lu et qui m'ont aimé en dépit de moi-même. C'est à tous ceux-là que je pense aujourd'hui et c'est à eux que je demande pardon : j'ai tant pensé à ce que j'avais à donner que je n'ai pas toujours pris la mesure de ce que j'ai reçu. Mais j'ai beaucoup reçu et je vous remercie.

Xavier.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Août 2003)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> C'est à tous ceux-là que je pense aujourd'hui...


...et je peux te confirmer que "ceux-là" pensent aussi à toi, Xavier !!!


----------



## tomtom (20 Août 2003)

Merci à toi Doc 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_(un petit posteur)_


----------



## sesame (21 Août 2003)

Ouais, ouais, je pense vachement à toi, j'arrête pas...

Sans rire !


----------



## Anonyme (21 Août 2003)

sesame a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, ouais, je pense vachement à toi, j'arrête pas...
> 
> Sans rire !



Au moins tu penses, ce qui m'enlève un doute...


----------



## sesame (21 Août 2003)

Tu doutes beaucoup, me semble-t-il.


----------



## krystof (21 Août 2003)

Arrêtez de vous aimer, tous les deux.
Ça va encore mal finir c't'histoire.


----------



## sesame (21 Août 2003)

Meuh non, voyons !


----------



## Foguenne (21 Août 2003)

sesame a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, ouais, je pense vachement à toi, j'arrête pas...
> 
> Sans rire !



Sonny c'est toi ?
Content de te revoir.


----------



## sesame (21 Août 2003)

??


----------



## krystof (21 Août 2003)

sesame a dit:
			
		

> ??














Dis moi, petit nouveau. J'ai des avatars de dispo, ça t'intéresse ?


----------



## sesame (21 Août 2003)

Oui éventuellement, le cas échéant, il est peut être possible d'envisager une telle éventualité...


----------



## krystof (21 Août 2003)

sesame a dit:
			
		

> Oui éventuellement, le cas échéant, il est peut être possible d'envisager une telle éventualité...



Tu connais l'tarif...ZIP


----------



## sesame (21 Août 2003)

C'est cher payé pour une photo, il ont tous fait ça ici ?

C'est pour ça qu'ils sont durs à dérider, faut pas se forcer, si on aime pas faut pas insister !


----------



## Dark Templar (21 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Dis moi, petit nouveau. J'ai des avatars de dispo, ça t'intéresse ?


Quel intérêt de se mettre un avatar quand on sait  qu'on va bientôt se faire bannir ?


----------



## sesame (21 Août 2003)

Je suis bien d'accord, d'ailleur comme tu l'auras probablement remarqué je n'ai pas d'avatar.


----------



## krystof (21 Août 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Quel intérêt de se mettre un avatar quand on sait  qu'on va bientôt se faire bannir ?



Même si son comportement reste "respectueux" ?


----------



## sesame (21 Août 2003)

Disons respectueux de la charte, parce que le respect on le place un peu ou on veut...

EN plus ça fait banlieu comme mot je trouve.


----------



## Dark Templar (21 Août 2003)

sesame a dit:
			
		

> Je suis bien d'accord, d'ailleur comme tu l'auras probablement remarqué je n'ai pas d'avatar.


J'me disais bien aussi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Quant au comportement respectueux, n'ayant pas connu l'heure de gloire de "sonnyboy", je sais pas du tout à quoi m'attendre.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Même si son comportement reste "respectueux" ?



D'ailleurs, à titre personnel, je m'oppose au banissement de Sonnyboy/sesame. Je maintiens que c'est lui donner une importance qu'il ne mérite pas (ce que je déplore d'autant plus que, pour l'avoir connu en dehors de ces forums, je sais aussi qu'il n'est pas totalement dépourvu d'intérêt).


----------



## krystof (21 Août 2003)

sesame a dit:
			
		

> EN plus ça fait banlieu comme mot je trouve.



C'est comme dérespect, ça kiffe grave.


----------



## sesame (21 Août 2003)

A rien tout simplement comme tu le vois.


----------



## Foguenne (21 Août 2003)

Sonnyboy n'est pas méchant, juste parfois embêtant.


----------



## sesame (21 Août 2003)

Je suis heureux de te l'entendre dire, ceci dit je me permets de vous faire remarquer que Sonnyboy est banni depuis bien longtemps...


----------



## krystof (21 Août 2003)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> (ce que je déplore d'autant plus que, pour l'avoir connu en dehors de ces forums, je sais aussi qu'il n'est pas totalement dépourvu d'intérêt).



Ça, c'est un collector. Quelqu'un qui t'aime ! Garde-le et accroche le au mur sesame.


----------



## sesame (21 Août 2003)

Non il ne m'apprécie pas plus qu'il ne vous apprécie.


----------



## krystof (21 Août 2003)

sesame a dit:
			
		

> Non il ne m'apprécie pas plus qu'il ne vous apprécie.



Mais si. C'est juste qu'il est un peu timide.


----------



## sesame (21 Août 2003)

Disons cela, le doute lui profite.


----------



## nato kino (21 Août 2003)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> D'ailleurs, à titre personnel, je m'oppose au banissement de Sonnyboy/sesame. Je maintiens que c'est lui donner une importance qu'il ne mérite pas (ce que je déplore d'autant plus que, pour l'avoir connu en dehors de ces forums, je sais aussi qu'il n'est pas totalement dépourvu d'intérêt).



_voir signature un peu plus bas...
vi... là...
non... un peu plus bas encore..._


----------



## krystof (21 Août 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> _voir signature un peu plus bas...
> vi... là...
> non... un peu plus bas encore..._



Te penche pas trop quand même. Le ZIP veille.


----------



## sesame (21 Août 2003)

"Il ne manque pas totalement d'interet..."
Qu'est ce que j'aurai pas entendu !!!!!

Les gens ne sont pas que des sujets d'étude mon lapin bleu.

De plus pour étudier, et analyser, faut avoir la tête froide, et là on est loin du compte.


----------



## krystof (21 Août 2003)

sesame a dit:
			
		

> "Il ne manque pas totalement d'interet..."
> Qu'est ce que j'aurai pas entendu !!!!!
> 
> Les gens ne sont pas que des sujets d'étude mon lapin bleu.
> ...



Comprends pas.


----------



## sesame (22 Août 2003)

moi non plus, mais lui il doit comprendre, puisqu'il comprend ce qu'il écrit !


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2003)

sesame a dit:
			
		

> Les gens ne sont pas que des sujets d'étude mon lapin bleu.



Si, si. Certains cas pathologiques méritent qu'on s'y arrête.


----------



## sesame (22 Août 2003)

Tu as tort de t'arrêter ta route est encore longue !!!

Marche, marche, sinon, t'arriveras pas au bout.


----------



## gribouille (12 Février 2004)




----------



## Jean_Luc (12 Février 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

>













...salopard Grib !


----------



## gribouille (12 Février 2004)

burp


----------

